# InfoPath-Formular ohne Zertifikat starten



## Plumpsi (31. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Prototypen in InfoPath 2003 mit dem InfoPath Toolkit
für Visual Studio .NET entwickelt. In dem Formular wird auf
Word-Dateien zugegriffen. Nun möchten das Personen testen, die keine
Zertifikate installieren dürfen. Gibt es die Möglichkeit, ein
Formular ohne Zertifikat zu starten, obwohl es auf "voll
vertrauenswürdig" gesetzt ist?


----------

